# Dilute VS Reduced



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What is the difference between "dilute" and "reduce"? I read about them but both of their definitions are like exactly the same.

http://mumtazticloft.com/PigeonGenetics5.asp


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Reduced is a sex linked recessive mutation that reduces the amount of pigment, dilute is a sex linker recessive mutation that reduces the amount of pigment... I can see where you get confused.

Thing is, you should probably look things up on more than one site  I have seen a lot of people quote *only* mumtastic lofts in the last number of posts, and I find that rather alarming, since I can think of at least 3 other sites worth looking at (and which might be as good or better at helping you to get the basics down). As an exercise I challenge you to find them! (Hint: there are lots of previous posts on pigeon talk about the best pigeons genetics websites, and then there is always Google). Don't get me wrong though, mumtastic is a great source of information, but a good researcher looks for more than one source.

The easy answer is find pictures! Once you see pictures of dilute and compare them to pictures of reduced, there is no way you would easily confuse the two - also reduced is rare (or rarish these days) and your breeder would know if he was selling you one.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Take a look a pictures. They are very easy to tell apart. Ron Huntley has one of the best, if not THE best, sites for genetics. Thoroughly explains things and shows pictures.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Reduce: -25%
Dilute: -50%


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

?

Reduced birds are lighter in color than dilutes. On blue it gives sort of a metallic blue gray color with a washed out tail bar and flights, and the pattern on the shield can be anything from a pinkish red color to white. The iridescence on the neck also looks dulled down and metallic looking.

I guess you could say dilute cuts the color in half, but I don't really agree with the reduced being 25%. That would be pale, and I guess that would make extreme dilute 75% by that logic.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Also, dilute babies have less or no down, and reduced babies have normal down. Reduced also lightens the skin.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Yea.. I don't really get it but who cares.

My uncle has a baby pigeon, its blue but really light blue, maybe reduced or dilute?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Sorry for the late response, I don't get much time for PT in the summer months. Here are some of my reduced rollers. First is reduced blue t-check, second is reduced blue t-check with dirty, third is reduced black. They're quite different from dilute.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

tmaas said:


> Sorry for the late response, I don't get much time for PT in the summer months. Here are some of my reduced rollers. First is reduced blue t-check, second is reduced blue t-check with dirty, third is reduced black. They're quite different from dilute.


Thanks for the reply still tmaas!  But wow, those are some awesome looking birds you got there! Those are rare colored (to me), I wish I had more of a variations in my flock. 

One more thing, when a pigeon is all grey (light grey spread?), what color is it? (Like your first one but without the coloring on the shield)


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Opps, nevermind on my question..


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

They are opal?


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Milky with spread gives a true lavender color phenotype. I'm presently working on that in the rollers. I started with a lavender (milky) t-check cock bird and a spread brown hen which produced a nice black daughter who will get mated to her father next year.


----------

